# cloner disque dur hackintosh



## tahea (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si vous avez réussi à cloner le disque dur de votre hackintosh?
j'ai bien réussi à en faire une image mais quand je la restaure sur un autre disque dur, celui-ci ne boot pas...
et si je clone directement le disque dur (avec carbon copy cloner) ça ne boot pas non plus.

je précise que pour les 2 cas j'ai essayé d'installer chimera sur le "clone" afin d'y installer le bootloader mais sans succés...

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Les dd sur lesquels tu clones sont bien en schéma de table de partition GUID et en MacOS étendu journalisé ?


----------



## tahea (27 Avril 2014)

oui j'ai essayer les 2 (en GUID et en MS-DOS).

l'un d'entre vous a t-il deja restaurer son hackintosh à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine sur un nouveau disque dur?
si oui le disque est-il bootable (a t-il le bootloader)?


----------



## tysell29 (29 Avril 2014)

Salut ,

il faut ( re-installer le bootloader manuellement ) , après avoir fait ta restauration du DD .

Steph .


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2014)

Si je lis bien, c'est ce qu'il a fait, lire sa dernière phrase.


----------



## Leplouc (6 Mai 2014)

Oui, je l'ai fait et ça marche à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine de mon iMAC vers Hackintosh.
Il n'y a pas eu de difficulté.


----------

